# Any info on Northport public dock?



## RetCO (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm crusing to Northport on Tuesday. I heard there is a public dock there. Anybody know the price and facilities there? Or any alternatives?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

You need to specify location with questions RetCo...fortunately I can see where you are and you are referring to Northport LI I believe. 
The water is too shoal for a public dock for most sailboat there but Seymour's has very nice moorings and launch service there or you can simply anchor out and dinghy in. 
··Welcome to Seymours Boatyard··


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

The town dock as available. However, at low tide the depth is around 4-5'. Also, the docks are fixed, not floating, so at low tide it's a long climb up to the dock. It is pretty cheap.

If you want a marina, Britannia is at the south end of the harbor. They have excellent facilities including restaurant, pool, showers, etc. It's a bit a walk to town, but not too bad.

Britannia Yachting Center - Menu

As previously mentioned, Seymours has moorings and a lunch service.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

*Northport docks*

Evening RetCO
Northport Docks are great, free during the day $45 when we stayed overnight about 2yrs ago.<O

They have power and water, depth not a problem ~8' in channel right up to the docks( as other folks said somewhere around 4-5 at the dock, but soft bottom) so obviously, don't go in at low tide;-) Back then we were sailing a Catalina 30 with a 6.5' draft.<O

Pump out and fuel at Britannia Yacht club (here you definitely, need to wait for tide to make it through some "shallow" areas)<O

Great anchorage with great holding and reasonably good protection just on the other side of Centerport (great little beach) anchor NE of G1 in about 25' - about a 10 minute sail to the town docks... we've spent a week at anchor there, shooting over to the town docks every couple of days for water and to recharge and then a quick trip to Britannia to pump out... they also have a pump-out boat for the town docks, but it's iffy at times.<O

Great town, great bus service if you need it, great restaurants, walk to laundry facilities, etc., etc., etc.

Oh and as BarryL said, it's a long climb up to the docks(6-7' tide) and nasty pilings, so make sure you have lots of fenders and a fender board!<O

Regards,<O
Carlos & Maria<O</O
SV Rocinante


----------

